# Rewired DRL's



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I have had two strips of LED lights for several months. Got wiring schematic from GM4Life. I took wires from the relay and cut the #3 terminal which is the negative wire that comes from the light and rewired it to the LED strip. Took a feed off the #1 terminal (+) and hooked up a to the other side. Now I have LED strips under both headlights that serve as the DRL's. Interesting challenge but considerably easier because of the schematic. Thanks again GM life, greatly appreciated. Kinda cool, but certainly not for everyone. 125,000 and still counting.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Cool, are your LED lights powered by the relay? Or the headlight switch? If you spliced into the ground wire from the headlight switch that turns on the relay I'd consider rewireing again!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:cheers
Nice job. I thought about rewiring mine to the sidemarkers.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Rukee said:


> Cool, are your LED lights powered by the relay? Or the headlight switch? If you spliced into the ground wire from the headlight switch that turns on the relay I'd consider rewireing again!


Thanks, Rukee: No powered from the relay. I just bypassed the original (-) line going from the light. That (+) line is #1 on the relay.

Point well taken, thanks for thinking of me. I don't like flames coming out of the hood either. I would rather have phantom ones painted on the front.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers
We need pics!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Thanks, Rukee: No powered from the relay. I just bypassed the original (-) line going from the light. That (+) line is #1 on the relay.
> 
> Point well taken, thanks for thinking of me. I don't like flames coming out of the hood either. I would rather have phantom ones painted on the front.


Relay is just a electronic switch. Relays are used in as system so you can control large voltage/current componets with a small voltage circuit like a SCR. If you need protection a fuse or a circuit breaker will do. Relays are great if you know how to wire them up, not hared to do. I'm pretty sure you can figure it out if you can read a scheamtic.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Lets see some pix.

I was thinking about doing the same thing but just not with the drl's.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I will get some pics next week. The line from #1 post on the relay comes directly from the power distribution box. It also is fused so it adds just a bit of protection. The #3 post is actually the switch part of the relay that grounds the circuit and allows current to flow.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Well I got it for my avatar, but I don't know how to load a bigger picture into this post. Help if you can.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

when you post, click advanced settings and then the little paper clipin the toolbar. then just browse for the pic on your comp and upload. im very interested to see some pics. like an overview of the whole front, close up and at night.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Could you post a pix of exactly which wire you cut?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

AlanSr said:


> Could you post a pix of exactly which wire you cut?




I got the schematic and discovered which wires do what. I am not sure of your electrical savvy so please do not take offense. OK, the wiring shows that the positive terminal in direct current is where the power starts, so to speak it routes through the power distributor to the low beam of the headlights. To complete the circuit, the negative side or the ground returns the power back to the source. The negative side grounds through two relays one the Headlamp Relay and the other the Daytime Running Lamps Relay. We will concern ourselves only with the DRL relay. On the relay there are four posts that connect into the Under hood fuse box. Turning the DRL relay upside down, the posts are numbered. Compare the numbers to the plug in the fuse box. Number 1(+) and 2(-) posts power the relay that throws the switch for the DRLs. So, when current is run through posts 1 and 2, it powers up the switch that then turns on/off the DRLs. Ok, post 3 is the ground, so clip the wire that feeds into that terminal. It is under the fuse box. That is lots of fun. Anyway, connect the new wire to what ever you want to power to post 3. It will ground through the relay over to post 5. That completes the negative side of the circuit. Now you need a (+) power source. I used post 1, depending on the voltage needs of what ever that hooks to the relay you want to consider your source. Tap into the power source, straight from the (+) battery if you wish, but be sure you include a fuse or circuit breaker of some kind of protection to the circuit. Know that your wires from the LED light will have a positive and negative side as well. If you hook it up backwards, it won't work. Reverse the wire connections on the light and then secure your wiring by soldering your connections and use ties and electrical tape. Check your connections and make sure that your electrical tape is firm, even stretched a bit. Take a deep breath go inside, start your car, be sure that your headlight switch is either on auto or off and check out your new lights. Best of luck. Others on the forum may have other ideas as well, just don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

When you turn on the headlamp do the LED's stay lit?

I'm thinking about running my Halo's off the DRL circuit, but I want them to be on when the headlamps are on too (if that's legal).

Maybe I should tap them into an "ignition" run line....


----------

